# Eshopps overflow size help pls



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok so I'm planning on replacing my diy overflow with an Eshopps hob overflow to increase the sump turnover. I have a 29 gallon reef with a 10 gallon sump. My current overflow only handles about 60-70gph, but my return pump is good for 200-400 (currently dialed down with ball valves ). I'm thinking either the 200 or 300 eshopps but I'd really like to hear from people who have run them on suggestions please.


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

homerjay said:


> Ok so I'm planning on replacing my diy overflow with an Eshopps hob overflow to increase the sump turnover. I have a 29 gallon reef with a 10 gallon sump. My current overflow only handles about 60-70gph, but my return pump is good for 200-400 (currently dialed down with ball valves ). I'm thinking either the 200 or 300 eshopps but I'd really like to hear from people who have run them on suggestions please.


the numbers are rated flowrate, so a pf300 is supposed to handle 300 gph, but ive seen it handle upwards of 600 with no issues,


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes thank you. This is the type of thing I was wondering and the why I would love to hear from anyone who has hands on experience with these overflows.


----------

